# A little help from my friends......



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

I want to go to the 3 mile and try for some Reds from my kayak.I use a 9' #8 Ross fly rod and a Redington Crosswater reel.8 wt.sinking tip line and appropriate leaders.

What fly's? I have Clousers in #2,wht./chart. I have caught them on spinning and conventional tackle..................

Help Wanted............Robin


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

If it's sinking you could use any thing from weighted clousers to crabs. Reds will eat almost anything when their hungry. Or take a couple of different choices find what bait is swimming around and match accordingly. I've walked 10 miles today along the beach, seen two reds that wouldn't take, lady fish are every where and I stumbled upon a nice shark riding the waterline...... Now I'm stuck under a pavilion with this storm over head!!!! Enjoy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice fishing by you at the point.Hope your walk back was productive.............

Robin


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Haha nah I made it to the ferry dock and gave up... I think we had a producing spot though. Seeing all that life in just a few minutes makes me think making a 10mile walk and only catch skip jacks was insane! I'll need to bring some thick tippets next time! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

I wanted to ask about the tippets too for Spanish I know a thick flouro will suffice but do you use a loop to loop on your lieder to tippet? I mostly use a uni to uni to splice them but I could save the leader of I did a loop to loop... Just didn't know it it would affect my cast. I might just use an extra large leader just for Spanish and not worry bout tippet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

FreeDiver said:


> I wanted to ask about the tippets too for Spanish I know a thick flouro will suffice but do you use a loop to loop on your lieder to tippet? I mostly use a uni to uni to splice them but I could save the leader of I did a loop to loop... Just didn't know it it would affect my cast. I might just use an extra large leader just for Spanish and not worry bout tippet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Loop to loop,50 lb. tied to fly 1' long.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

I just tied it up. Got a nasty little flashy fly. Looks like I'll sling it at some Spanish tomorrow, where we met. Give me a PM if you wanna get out this week. I might be going to some grass flats maybe Thursday. Depends on the weather.


----------



## jmako (Oct 4, 2007)

Clousers work fine for redfish. My favorite is garnet and gold, that is a white bucktail body with gold flash on the sides and a red "fin". Merkin crabs too. I have found that a little gold flash tied into the flies seems to attract reds.


----------

